# Smok AL85 Baby Alien Starter Kit in Cape Town Southern Suburbs?



## David Pilkington (15/6/17)

I am trying to find this starter kit here in CPT but noone seems to have stock. Any idea where I can try?


----------



## OPium46 (15/6/17)

David Pilkington said:


> I am trying to find this starter kit here in CPT but noone seems to have stock. Any idea where I can try?


Have you tried VapeMob?


----------



## David Pilkington (15/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> Have you tried VapeMob?


I did yeah, they said that they only stock the mod but dont have stock at the moment.


----------



## OPium46 (15/6/17)

Seems like Maximum Vape has stock at the moment. 

Here's their contact details:
*Phone:* 084 301 3346
*Email:* info@maximumvape.co.za
*Collections:* BGA Auto, 1 Esso Road,
Montague Gardens
Mon – Fri | 08:00 – 16:00
*Physical Address:* 1 Study Street, Table View

https://maximumvape.co.za/product/smok-al85-tfv8-baby-beast-starter-kit/


----------



## Cespian (15/6/17)

https://vapeville.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/smok-al85-starter-kit

Vapeville has


----------



## David Pilkington (17/6/17)

THanks guys, I managed to get a really good deal VapeMonkey at access park. Thanks for all the help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (17/6/17)

David Pilkington said:


> THanks guys, I managed to get a really good deal VapeMonkey at access park. Thanks for all the help!


Great news. Awesome stuff man  happy vaping! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

